# Can't find a thread/poll I read.



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Someone started a poll/thread asking about what people used to calibrate their systems. I have tried everything I can think of to locate this but can't find it. There were options about using sound meter and different cds or dvds. If anyone can locate this I would appreciate it.
I'm looking for different cds and dvds to test my system and saw listings on there I want to try.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is the only thread I know of that references favorite demo DVDs.


----------

